
Salary Negotiation: Make More Money, Be More Valued - putnam
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-negotiation/
======
wjdp
> Editor’s note: At nearly 7,000 words, you probably don’t want to try reading
> this on an iDevice. Bookmark it and come back later.

Love it, and have bookmarked. Without a thoughtful message such as above may
have started and given up half way through (much less than that if I'm
honest).

------
chrisbennet
I’ve read and recommend to many of my developer friends over the years. I wish
I’d read it 30 years ago. Applying the knowledge in this article can easily
earn you an extra $100K over your career.

